# Wrecked the boat pretty bad.



## bulldog (Apr 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine and myself took the boat out fishing on the Big River about 2 miles up from the Meramec on Sunday. I was on the water for about 10 minutes when I came around a corner a little too hot and smashed in to some boulders. When I say smashed, I mean I went from 25ish mph to zero in about 20 feet. Ripped some nice holes in the bottom and side of the boat, dented the crap out of it and cracked my jet pump. The top of my motor cover flew off and sank as well. I hit hard enough to basically go through the console and the whole hull is twisted. The front passenger side is about 3-4" higher than the front drivers side. I smashed my shin and my hands pretty good and my buddy ended up face first on the front deck. We looked at each other pretty scared, then we laughed when we realized what had just happened and more importantly we were alright. Pretty scary and I'm glad we did not get seriously hurt. We're both a little tougher than normal and we met by punching each other in the face fighting MMA.

After we realized we were taking on water really fast I just hammered it, popped the bildge on and hoped for the best. I ended up running it aground on the ramp because we were ankle deep in water and it was coming in very fast. I let the majority drain out and got it back in the water and on the trailer. It was close to sinking and everything happened so fast.

After we got the boat on the trailer we inspected the damage and found a bunch of cracks in the hull because of the water draining out of them and thats when we realized about the pump being cracked. It is not completely cracked but probably a 8" crack at a vital spot. I'm glad we made it back to the ramp with it like it is.

As of now the insurance guy is supposed to call in the next 24-48 hours and set up a meeting to come out and see the damage. I talked to a few people and they have all told me the boat is totalled. We'll have to wait and see what the insurance guy says. I'll try to snap some pictures tomorrow of the damage.


----------



## sniper_trf (Apr 30, 2012)

Yikes! Glad you all or ok!

If i can help with parts, (i run the service dept. @ a seadoo dealer) let me know!

-Tyler


----------



## Gramps50 (May 1, 2012)

Bummer, glad you and your buddy are both okay. From you description I would have to agree that the boat is totaled. Where you guys but in at Allenton?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 1, 2012)

Wow,sorry to hear that. Glad you came out of it ok. I've been wanting to hit that stretch for some time now. Looks like I will have to be extra diligent when I go.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2012)

Glad your ok! 

Now you can buy a riverpro. :lol:


----------



## lowe1648 (May 1, 2012)

Good hear you guys didn't get to banged up. I'm not looking forward to it happening to me but running a jet it's bound to happen.


----------



## Brine (May 1, 2012)

I thought you retired from full contact sports :LOL2: 

Glad to hear you're both ok and that you made it back to the ramp =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 1, 2012)

:shock: Dang glad everyone is ok, crap does happen fast, hopefully the Ins works out for you.


----------



## devilmutt (May 1, 2012)

Just me, but if I was looking for some insurance money I don't think I'd talking about "coming around a corner a little too hot".


----------



## bulldog (May 1, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> Just me, but if I was looking for some insurance money I don't think I'd talking about "coming around a corner a little too hot".



:LOL2:


----------



## bulldog (May 1, 2012)

Pics of the carnage.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 1, 2012)

Nice'n !


----------



## Gramps50 (May 1, 2012)

Looks like the shark bit off more that it could chew


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2012)

Glad you're alright.

Smash into it with the other side and it will line it all back out. :lol:


----------



## devilmutt (May 1, 2012)

Looks like it took a good hit.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 1, 2012)

Glad to hear your ok. If a boat is damaged bad enough that it effects perfomance of the boat they normally total them. I'd say that's more then enough to total it.


----------



## gotmuddy (May 1, 2012)

sell me your old pump if they total it. I can fix it.


----------



## bulldog (May 1, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> sell me your old pump if they total it. I can fix it.



Ill let you know.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 2, 2012)

That def looks like "a little too hot" LOL. Glad you guys are ok, and sorry to hear about the boat. Keep us filled in on how the insurance co treats you. Who do you have btw?


----------



## bulldog (May 2, 2012)

Progressive treated me right. They are sending me a check tomorrow for my full amount and I bought the boat back. I'm going to part out what I am not going to use on the next build and scrap what I can. 

Anyone interested in my motor and pump let me know. Make me an offer. I'd like to sell it all together and I still have the prop lower unit for it. 1974 Mercury 150 with a 1977 powerhead with around 60 original hours on the power head. Runs like a raped ape. Pump has a small crack in it but seems to be an easy weld to fix.


----------



## blackriver4x4 (May 3, 2012)

Man, Don't you hate when that happens? It's all fun and games til you knock a hole in the boat! Sorry to hear about the boat, but glad everyone's alright. That Trailer Looks real familiar.....


----------



## PSG-1 (May 3, 2012)

Going around a corner too hot? Who do ya think you are? Shelby Stanga from 'Axe Men'? :LOL2: 

Glad everyone fared OK, and the insurance is going to take care of it.

The picture of the hull, appears to be a regular thickness johnboat hull.
Just out of curiosity, are there a lot of boaters that run in rocky rivers using regular johnboats?

I ask that because I'm thinking of taking a trip inland one day, to the upper reaches of the PeeDee River, near the exit at Blewitt Falls Dam, and I know there are a lot of rocks in this part of the river....and have some concerns about running it with a standard Dura Craft hull. I'm not going to try to intentionally jump rocks, but there's always a chance of striking one that's partially submerged.


----------



## fender66 (May 3, 2012)

Wow....Glad you guys are okay. Maybe we should wait a while before we go fishing together.....and I'll drive! :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear Progressive was all over it,that's who I have. I had heard of some unwillingness to pay claims in the past. Sounds like they treated you right.


----------



## BloodStone (May 3, 2012)

*Yabba Dabba....OUCH!! :-& 
The important thing being of course, that you & your friend weren't seriously injured. 

Your accident reminds me of one I was informed about. About 10 years ago, I took my 1st ever fishing trip to Canada with a bunch of guys from a local church. Anyway, I took the boat I had then (16' 1980 Mirrocraft with 70hp Johnson-L-O-V-E-D that boat!) with the group. One guy had a nice 16' Lund Walleye boat with a 35hp Evinrude & the co-sponsor had a Florida flats fiberglass type boat with a 40 or 35hp oil injected Merc. Well, the co-sponsor's son was driving the FF boat & complaining that he felt like he was dragging an enormous anchor. Turns out, the motor WASN'T injecting oil but WATER! #-o Can you say 'fried motor' boys & girls? Anyway, the running joke the entire trip came from the guy who owned the under-powered Lund & it centered around stealing my motor (that got old REAL quick). A few months after the trip, Mr. Lund von Blowhard sold his 35 hp Evinrude to the guy whose motor got fried. Then blowhard, proceeded to buy a 2year old, saltwater run 75hp Evinrude from the State of Washington (had it shipped to Mich, didn't get a super bargain or anything so don't ask why!). Anyway Lund von Blowhard was happier than Rosie O'Donnel at a DNC Pie Eating contest. The following year, the church group decided to go back to their old Canadian stomping grounds for their annual fishing trip (I didn't go). Apparently, on the last day, as the sun was setting, Blowhard Von Lund had 2 or 3 guys in the boat with him & was heading in. Well, roughly 300 yards from shore & not yet quiet planning, Mr. Blowhard hit a boulder the size of a VW bug that was roughly 1ft under the water.... KA-POW! :? Shattered his entire lower unit at the tune of $2,300.00 ](*,) And it was said that IF they had been on plane, they'd would've either all been launched 20 feet out of the boat or would've died on impact. Whether that's true or not, whose to say? Thankfully no one was seriously injured. Talk about a bunch of 'Bad News Bears'! I would've felt bad for him, if he wasn't trying to be a show-off in questionable waters.
P.S.I caught & landed a nice 40" 16lb Muskie by myself on that trip I was involved with in case anyone was wondering :lol: *


----------



## bulldog (May 7, 2012)

Sold the motor, pump, throttle and shift cables, hot foot, and the prop lower unit Saturday for $1500. I thought it was priced fair, mabe a little high but the guy did not even haggle with me. He and his buddy helped get everything off the boat also. 

I'm still looking for a nice boat. I have found a few that I like but nothing perfect. I'm looking to spend about $10-11k and if the wifey would let me spend $15k I could get the outboard jet boat of my dreams but she is not in. I really want a River Pro but just can't swing it YET. I'm still going to sell a few things off the boat so if you see anything you'd like, PM me and we'll talk.


----------

